# Facing Pay Cuts, Some Uber and Lyft Drivers Prepare to Strike Monday



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Frustrations are mounting among some Uber and Lyft drivers about wages and treatment. But because ride-hailing drivers are classified as independent contractors instead of employees, unionizing - a common way for discontented workers to bring about change - is something of a non-starter.
So in a parking lot outside Los Angeles International Airport, where Uber and Lyft drivers wait for ride requests, some ride-hailing workers are charting their own course.
It's there that drivers are trying to recruit their colleagues to protest pay cuts by Uber last week that slashed per-mile pay from 80 cents to 60 cents in Los Angeles County and parts of Orange County. They are planning to strike on March 25, refusing to drive for both Uber and Lyft in a move they hope will mark an early step in a broader push for higher wages.
It's not the first attempt by drivers to stage a strike against Uber and Lyft - many of the same drivers organized a similar protest at LAX in 2017. The ride-hailing workers, this time led by a group called Rideshare Drivers United, say past strikes have lacked cohesive strategy and planning, ultimately leading to disparate demands and low attendance.

https://ktla.com/2019/03/23/facing-pay-cuts-some-uber-and-lyft-drivers-prepare-to-strike-monday/


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Good luck- really. I hope it helps- really


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I've been away from this website so I wasn't aware that this has happened. I'm sorry for all my Los Angeles brothers and sisters that are going through this. The strike means nothing. The real strike will happen when people just simply don't log on. Nobody who speaks English or reads words on paper and has at least that high of an IQ is going to drive in Los Angeles for $0.60 a mile. They're going to be left with Savages and criminals.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I've been away from this website so I wasn't aware that this has happened. I'm sorry for all my Los Angeles brothers and sisters that are going through this. The strike means nothing. The real strike will happen when people just simply don't log on. Nobody who speaks English or reads words on paper and has at least that high of an IQ is going to drive in Los Angeles for $0.60 a mile. They're going to be left with Savages and criminals.


What's up, @TwoFiddyMile ? We miss you, brother.

.60 cent a mile here now. I only do Select and LUX now, but I will protest tommorrow.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Strikes have been tried several times in Australian cities with negligible impact.
There’s always a large number of desperates, with car leases and other bills, who break ranks to capitalise on what they hope will be “strike surge”.
The only hope of a good outcome is that Governments will step in and legislate driving rates to prevent ongoing exploitation. Taxi v2.0.
Hasn’t happened here yet, but striking for on-going Authority awareness is probably the only hope for their intervention.
At 60 cents, probably not much income lost in a day?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I've been away from this website so I wasn't aware that this has happened. I'm sorry for all my Los Angeles brothers and sisters that are going through this. The strike means nothing. The real strike will happen when people just simply don't log on. Nobody who speaks English or reads words on paper and has at least that high of an IQ is going to drive in Los Angeles for $0.60 a mile. They're going to be left with Savages and criminals.


Yeah, they all said that in Boston too, look at what they are driving for since November, $.60 a mile (new ants).


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm from the greater Boston area and will not drive today even if people says it will or won't work.


----------



## AirborneRanger (Nov 7, 2017)

Lyft driver from Detroit Metro area here. No driving today. We need to get organized.


----------



## ZepFan (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm in NJ. Didn't know about any of this stuff. With all the tools available today that shouldn't happen. Somebody needs to set up a texting service or something for fellow drivers. Send out alerts about things that are going on. If there are going to be protests, they should occur in every state on the same day and in a big way. Alert the media, etc.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Sadly In Massachusetts I saw plenty of drivers going to and from dinner.The Lyft drivers with their amps on got a high beam.


----------



## PhillyUber! (Mar 26, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Frustrations are mounting among some Uber and Lyft drivers about wages and treatment. But because ride-hailing drivers are classified as independent contractors instead of employees, unionizing - a common way for discontented workers to bring about change - is something of a non-starter.
> So in a parking lot outside Los Angeles International Airport, where Uber and Lyft drivers wait for ride requests, some ride-hailing workers are charting their own course.
> It's there that drivers are trying to recruit their colleagues to protest pay cuts by Uber last week that slashed per-mile pay from 80 cents to 60 cents in Los Angeles County and parts of Orange County. They are planning to strike on March 25, refusing to drive for both Uber and Lyft in a move they hope will mark an early step in a broader push for higher wages.
> It's not the first attempt by drivers to stage a strike against Uber and Lyft - many of the same drivers organized a similar protest at LAX in 2017. The ride-hailing workers, this time led by a group called Rideshare Drivers United, say past strikes have lacked cohesive strategy and planning, ultimately leading to disparate demands and low attendance.
> ...


I'm in Philly. I'd be glad to strike, too. I haven't seen a mileage pay reduction yet here, but have seen the Destination feature reduced pay by 40%! I don't think they are seeing this from both sides. Uber believes it creates longer waiting times for passengers when drivers are in Destination mode. I mainly drive for Uber, but will start driving again for Lyft when I'm heading home. What Uber isn't seeing is that longer wait times for passengers will become even longer when there aren't any Uber drivers available at all as...they've either switched to Lyft or just turned off altogether! It isn't worth it to drive out of my way to get a ride in Destination mode for 60% pay!


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Actually Boston is $.66 a mile ($.70 for us old timers). But the pay cut still sucks. I actually haven't driven since before February school break. I keep saying I will, but I have a hard time getting myself out of bed for $.70 a mile.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> What's up, @TwoFiddyMile ? We miss you, brother.
> 
> .60 cent a mile here now. I only do Select and LUX now, but I will protest tommorrow.


Hey Sis! Surviving. Kids are getting tall.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

It will be even better when the state passes Assembly Bill 5 which considers contractors employees. The apps will geofence the state.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

njn said:


> It will be even better when the state passes Assembly Bill 5 which considers contractors employees. The apps will geofence the state.


Who wants to be an employee?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Most don't, but any other way is a license to abuse you at will.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> Most don't, but any other way is a license to abuse you at will.


The bar to become an employee at McDonalds is having a pulse, kinda like Uber. When the bar is low, expect not to have amenities or a decent wage.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Your posting here so you fit under that bar too!


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Strikes have been tried several times in Australian cities with negligible impact.
> There's always a large number of desperates, with car leases and other bills, who break ranks to capitalise on what they hope will be "strike surge".
> The only hope of a good outcome is that Governments will step in and legislate driving rates to prevent ongoing exploitation. Taxi v2.0.
> Hasn't happened here yet, but striking for on-going Authority awareness is probably the only hope for their intervention.
> At 60 cents, probably not much income lost in a day?


That's the reason we need to lobby, a $2 per week with only one third of drivers participating would put us at top of Uber Lobby by 2 or 3 times the money they spend. It's just so unfortunate that we can't build a united front. It's sad.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Sure is odd no one ever mentions the rate INCREASE per minute.
Given my style of driving, the last "pay cut" rate change has been an overall 10% increase in earnings.
Why would I strike a pay RAISE?

There are SO MANY things wrong with Uber to complain about. 
This hasn't been one of them for me.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

its down to 60 cents a mile. is that before or after Uber's 25% commission?


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Sure is odd no one ever mentions the rate INCREASE per minute.
> Given my style of driving, the last "pay cut" rate change has been an overall 10% increase in earnings.
> Why would I strike a pay RAISE?
> 
> ...


It's because of a big pay cut for longer trips. Any route that takes a longer distance on a highway looses in comparison. For instance, I used to receive $45-$55 for a long airport trip- now it's $30-$35 for the same trip. In the burbs we're loosing big time.


----------

